# Craftsman router 17534



## applied (Aug 20, 2010)

Can anybody tell me about the differences between a Craftsman 17534 and a 17543 unit from the same manufacturer? Are the physical dimensions similar? I will very much appreciate any guidance in this matter.

Thank you in advance my friends.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

How about a link to bolh model numbers ?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_1...30&y=10&vName=Tools&viewType=gal&viewItems=24

====



applied said:


> Can anybody tell me about the differences between a Craftsman 17534 and a 17543 unit from the same manufacturer? Are the physical dimensions similar? I will very much appreciate any guidance in this matter.
> 
> Thank you in advance my friends.


----------



## zerodyn (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you in advance my friends.


----------



## applied (Aug 20, 2010)

*Found it!*

Thanks you bobj3 !

For some reason I was having problems connecting to the right Sears page for the individual specs. Copying your link solved the problem.

Regards and Thank you again.:thank_you2:


----------

